# State your position on the 2008 prospects



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Cpawfan did this last year, here is the 2008 edition. 



cpawfan said:


> This thread is to put your name on the line and state your position on the prospects in one place. List the prospects you place in the following categories. This way we all have one place to look back and laugh.


*Future Stud* :dpepper:

*I really like these guys* :rock:

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:

*Future Bust* :upset:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Are you going to be giving us a list of the prospects or do we mention our own?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Are you going to be giving us a list of the prospects or do we mention our own?


Your own as this is still about this year's draft.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

underrated draft. top of the draft is not that strong, but overall, very strong draft. no surefire pick really IMO

alot of guys from 5-25 that could be future diamond in the rough, very hard to gauge this year.

i willwait to do list if i feel like it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Michael Beasley, Derrick Rose, OJ Mayo

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Bill Walker, Joe Alexander, Jerryd Bayless

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Eric Gordon, Kevin Love, Brandon Rush

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Kosta Koufos, Danilo Gallinari, DeAndre Jordan

*Future Bust* :upset:
Brook Lopez, Anthony Randolph


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Future Stud
Michael Beasley
O.J. Mayo
Danilo Gallinari
Anthony Randolph

I Really Like These Guys
Derrick Rose
Jerryd Bayless
Kevin Love
D.J. Augustin
Eric Gordon
Kosta Koufos
Nicolas Batum
Chase Budinger
Marreese Speights
Roy Hibbert
Bill Walker
Lester Hudson
J.J. Hickson

I'm neutral on these guys
Joe Alexander
Brook Lopez
Russell Westbrook
Donte Greene
Brandon Rush
Ty Lawson
Mario Chalmers
Courtney Lee
Chris Douglas-Roberts
Gary Forbes
Shan Foster
Kyle Weaver
Alexis Ajinca

I don't like these guys
Robin Lopez
Darrell Arthur
Serge Ibaka
Ryan Anderson

Future Busts
DeAndre Jordan
JaVale McGee
DeVon Hardin
Jason Thompson

there were not nearly enough tiers.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i really like these guys :afro:
Joe Alexander
Russell Westbrook
Darrell Arthur
Nicolas Batum
Mareese Speights
Alexis Ajinca
Bill Walker


can't really label other guys bust or not liking, as i haven't seen them much enough.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Future Bust = DeAndre Jordan
*
Unlike a couple of the other "abnormally high bust potential" candidates, such as McGee and Randolph, DeAndre has no actual basketball skills whatsoever. He doesn't even make up for this by being a big presence on the defensive end either. He isn't a great shot blocker for a center with his size and athleticism, he isn't tough, his work ethic is very questionable, etc.

Unlike what most mock drafts show, if I were going to roll the dice on a young center with high bust potential, I would pick JaVale McGee over Jordan. McGee has way more basketball skills and a better feel for the game. The predraft measurements show McGee is taller, has a bigger wingspan, a higher standing reach and a bigger vertical. McGee's biggest knock is that he is skinny, but at the predraft measurements he only weighed 9 pounds less than Jordan (with less body fat) and had one fewer rep on the bench press.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Beasley, Rose, Mayo, Bayless





*I really like these guys* :rock:

Shan Foster, Kevin Love, Russell Westbrook, Bill Walker, Batum, Ajinca, Arthur




*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:

Anthony Randolph, JJ Hickson, DJ Augustin




*I don't like these guys* :sigh:

Lopez Twins, Gallinari, Gordon, Budinger, Hibbert, 





*Future Bust* :upset:


Mareese Speights, DeAndre Jordan, Lester Hudson, Rush, Chalmers, JaVale McGee


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

alexis ajinca has outplayed mcgee & jordan at every workout.

you don't often find a skinny kid, so physical downlow.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

southeasy said:


> alexis ajinca has outplayed mcgee & jordan at every workout.
> 
> you don't often find a skinny kid, so physical downlow.


Good for Ajinca but Jordan and McGee aren't exactly your typical guys who are super physical down low. Let's see how he does against someone like Mike Beasley who will really dish out the punishment. Ajinca still needs to add mucho weight.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

Future Stud :dpepper:
Rose, Love, Greene
I really like these guys :rock:
Bayless, B. Lopez, Koufos
I'm neutral on these guys :whistling:
Gordon, Arthur, Westbrook
I don't like these guys :sigh:
Jordan, Rush, Chalmers
Future Bust :upset:
Mayo, Gallinari, Randolph


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

p.s. how do you guys do the colours for the writing, and how do you add a picture in a post?

thanks


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

a_i_4_life said:


> p.s. how do you guys do the colours for the writing, and how do you add a picture in a post?
> 
> thanks


You can just quote my first post and delete the


> tags at the beginning and the end of the post. You can add images if you click on the postcard symbol above and paste the url of the image.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

oh alright, thanks a lot


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

a_i_4_life said:


> p.s. how do you guys do the colours for the writing, and how do you add a picture in a post?
> 
> thanks


Also edit your first post and space the stuff out so it is easier to read.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Rose, Love, Greene

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Bayless, B. Lopez, Koufos

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Gordon, Arthur, Westbrook

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Jordan, Rush, Chalmers

*Future Bust* :upset:
Mayo, Gallinari, Randolph


there we go


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

a_i_4_life said:


> *Future Stud* :dpepper:
> Beasley, Jordan(Thats right!), Gallinari, Joe Alexander
> 
> *I really like these guys* :rock:
> ...


12345


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:

Beasley, Mayo, Bayless, Speights, DJ White

*I really like these guys* :rock:

Courtney Lee, Donte Green, Gallinari, Randolph, Jordan, Ryan Anderson, Bill Walker

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:

Rose, Love, B Lopez, CDR, Alexander

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:

Gordon, Hardin, Dorsey, Hickson

*Future Bust* :upset:[/QUOTE]

Hibbert, Jawai, Augustin, Westbrook


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> *Future Bust* :upset:
> 
> Hibbert, Jawai, Augustin, Westbrook


Why do you think Westbrook will fair so poorly in the NBA?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
OJ Mayo, Derrick Rose

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Michael Beasley, Eric Gordon, Russell Westbrook, Nicholas Batum, Mario Chalmers, Richard Roby, Joe Alexander, Mareese Speights

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Jerryd Bayless, Kevin Love, Brooke Lopez, DJ Agustin, Brandon Rush, Kosta Koufos, Chris Douglas-Roberts, Javale McGee, Danilo Gallinari

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Anthony Randolph, DeAndre Jordan, Donte Greene, Darrell Arthur

*Future Bust* :upset:[/QUOTE]
Roy Hibbert, JJ Hickson, Nathan Jawai


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

DonCorleone said:


> Why do you think Westbrook will fair so poorly in the NBA?


No NBA position.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

he has the ability, quickness & length to play both guard positions IMO


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

southeasy said:


> he has the ability, quickness & length to play both guard positions IMO


He hasn't shown a whole lot of ability to run an NBA team at an elite level. He has amazing athletic ability but his skill needs some refinement.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

southeasy said:


> he has the ability, quickness & length to play both guard positions IMO


Ability is a huge question mark, I agree with the other two things.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
mayo, rose, and bayless. however, i don't see them being future studs as in superstars. they won't be. just the best guys out of this draft and occasional allstar types.

*I really like these guys* :rock:
augustin, hibbert, rush, douglas roberts, hendrix, eric gordon, chalmers, dj white, marreese speights

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
beasley, love, alexander, gallinari(never seen him play), batum(never seen him play), ibaka(never seen him play), donte green, darrell arthur, courtney lee, kyle weaver, jamont gordon

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
robin lopez, anthony randolph, russell westbrook(will be a role player), kosta koufos(needs a perfect situation like orlando), ryan anderson, bill walker, 

*Future Bust* :upset:
brook lopez, deandre jordan, javale mcgee, jason thompson


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:
Michael Beasley, Kevin Love, Eric Gordon

*I really like these guys* :rock:
Jerryd Bayless, Brook Lopez, Roy Hibbert, Chris Douglas Robert

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:
Derrick Rose, DJ Augustin, Darrel Arthur, Nicolas Batum, Kosta Koufos, Danilo Gallinari, Brandon Rush, Mareese Speights, Courtney Lee, Mario Chalmers

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:
Russel Westbrook, OJ Mayo, Joe Alexander, Robin Lopez

*Future Bust* :upset:
Anthony Randolph, Javale McGee, DeAndre Jordan, Donte Greene


It was kind of hard to categorize them
especially the guys I'm "neutral" on a lot of those guys are players i am a fan of, they just aren't overrated or underrated 
and I also like Westbrook as a player i just think he is badly overrated by the mocks

Eric Gordon isn't a guy i would say is a sure thing at all(and I'm not really a huge fan even though he is cool) but he has a chance to be as good player as any in this draft IMO


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:

DJ Augustin, Russell Westbrook, Brook Lopez, Chris Douglas-Roberts, Kosta Koufos, Nicolas Batum, JaVale McGee, Ryan Anderson, Joe Alexander,

*I really like these guys* :rock:

Robin Lopez, Kevin Love, DeAndre Jordan, Danilo Gallinari, Eric Gordon, Derrick Rose, Roy Hibbert, Courtney Lee, George Hill, Darrell Arthur, Sonny Weems

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:

Michael Beasley, Anthony Randolph, Brandon Rush, Serge Ibaka, JJ Hickson, Alexis Ajinca, Nathan Jawai

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:

Jason Thompson, Marreese Speights, Mario Chalmers

*Future Bust* :upset:

Brandon Rush, Anthony Randolph, Bill Walker


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:

Beasley, Mayo, Bayless, and Alexander

*I really like these guys* :rock:

Rush, Gallinari, Walker, Augustin, Batum, Hibbert, J Gordon and Dragic.

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:

Rose, Arthur, Gordon, Randolph, Love, CDR, Greene, Speights, Koufos, and Jordan

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:

Both Lopez' and Westbrook 

*Future Bust* :upset:

McGee, Hickson, and Thompson


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Future Stud
Derrick Rose
O.J. Mayo

I Really Like These Guys
Joe Alexander
Michael Beasley
Jerryd Bayless
D.J. Augustin
Eric Gordon
Nicolas Batum
J.J. Hickson (for where he will be drafted)
Brook Lopez
Brandon Rush
Ty Lawson
Mario Chalmers
Darrell Arthur
Ryan Anderson

I'm neutral on these guys
JaVale McGee
Danilo Gallinari
Anthony Randolph
Marreese Speights
Bill Walker
Donte Greene
Courtney Lee
Chris Douglas-Roberts
Shan Foster
Kyle Weaver
Robin Lopez
DeVon Hardin
Jason Thompson

I don't like these guys
Kevin Love
Roy Hibbert
Russell Westbrook
Serge Ibaka

Future Busts
Kosta Koufos
DeAndre Jordan

Thanks Vachuto for giving me a good list of players to work with. Usually there are a ton of guys I hate, and if I was completely honest and researched the draft as much as I usually do I would probably feel the same this year, but as of now I'll just say that most of the neutral guys I probably don't/wouldn't like. And a lot of the guys I like are more of guys that I like for where I expect them to be drafted. I'm lukewarm on Arthur for example, but for some reason I "like" him. It's a weird draft.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll just sorta go off the top of my head at how each player strikes me. Not really an in depth sort of thing. So much about a bust depends on where they get picked. If the guys I listed as "busts" get picked in the low first round they really aren't busts.

*Future Stud* :dpepper:

Michael Beasley
Darrel Arthur
Jerryd Bayless

*I really like these guys* :rock:

Anthony Randolph
Derrick Rose
Eric Gordon
DJ Augustin
Joe Alexander

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:

OJ Mayo
Russell Westbrook
Kosta Koufos
Chris Douglas Roberts
Mareese Speights

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:

Mario Chalmers
Brook Lopez
Kevin Love
Brandon Rush
Roy Hibbert
Deandre Jordan

*Future Bust* :upset:

Robin Lopez


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Future Stud* :dpepper:

Derrick Rose
OJ Mayo

*I really like these guys* :rock:

Michael Beasley
Jerryd Bayless
Danilo Gallinari
Kevin Love
Darrell Arthur
Bill Walker
Roy Hibbert (for where he will be drafted)
Richard Hendrix (for where he will be drafted)

*I'm neutral on these guys* :whistling:

Eric Gordon
Joe Alexander
DJ Augustin
Robin Lopez
Brandon Rush
DeAndre Jordan
Nicolas Batum
Marreese Speights
Chris Douglas-Roberts
Mario Chalmers

*I don't like these guys* :sigh:

Russell Westbrook
Anthony Randolph 
Donte Greene
Kosta Koufos
Serge Ibaka

*Future Bust* :upset:

Brook Lopez (for where he will be drafted)
JaVale McGee
Alexis Ajinca


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I agree mostly with your list Croco...im not as high on Gallinari and id put Beasley in the 'future stud' category...other than that, spot on


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

So who won last year?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> *Future Stud* :dpepper:
> mayo, rose, and bayless. however, i don't see them being future studs as in superstars. they won't be. just the best guys out of this draft and occasional allstar types.
> 
> *I really like these guys* :rock:
> ...


Your busts have played decently dont you think. Dont worry though, a lot also thought Lopez would be a bust


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Your busts have played decently dont you think. Dont worry though, a lot also thought Lopez would be a bust


of course, this was before the draft when people were talking about lopez as a potential top 3 or top 5 pick. i'm fairly certain you could find posts from me after that draft saying that i didn't feel lopez would be a bust as the 10th pick because the expectations there are different. and yes, lopez played better than i expected.

as for the other "busts", thompson was decent. the other guys didn't do too much.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mcgee was starting for Washington for a good number of games. He's a rotation player on that squad. Jordan came along towards the end of the season.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Mcgee was starting for Washington for a good number of games. He's a rotation player on that squad. Jordan came along towards the end of the season.


deandre jordan never really came along. he had to play big minutes several games because the clippers had no other big men able to play. in those games he showed he could dunk the ball and sometimes rebound, but he still isn't a guy any nba team wants to have to have play minutes.

mcgee started 13 games. he was in the rotation but only because the wizards had big man injury problems.

i wouldn't exactly be excited about either player at this point.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> of course, this was before the draft when people were talking about lopez as a potential top 3 or top 5 pick. i'm fairly certain you could find posts from me after that draft saying that i didn't feel lopez would be a bust as the 10th pick because the expectations there are different. and yes, lopez played better than i expected.


Hmm...



> as for the other "busts", thompson was decent. the other guys didn't do too much.


Kind of like how Brook Lopez wasn't doing much at the beginning of the season when everybody else was jumping on the bandwagon, and then you had to stop posting in that thread. 

Obviously the other guys had encouraging rookie seasons and at this point are very far away from being busts.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Kind of like how Brook Lopez wasn't doing much at the beginning of the season when everybody else was jumping on the bandwagon, and then you had to stop posting in that thread.
> 
> Obviously the other guys had encouraging rookie seasons and at this point are very far away from being busts.


the thread stopped being posted in in general, it's not like a discussion continued but i didn't take part in it.

and like i said, i didn't feel lopez was a bust as the 10th pick in the draft. had he been drafted 3rd, i still don't think he'd be worth it.

the others guys(jordan and mcgee) haven't done enough at this point to be sure things in the league very far after their first contracts are over with. we'll see how it goes. deandre jordan can't really be considered a bust since he was a 2nd round pick. but my predictions in this thread were from when jordan was considered a mid first round pick.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> the thread stopped being posted in in general, it's not like a discussion continued but i didn't take part in it.
> 
> and like i said, i didn't feel lopez was a bust as the 10th pick in the draft. had he been drafted 3rd, i still don't think he'd be worth it.


Dude. You said he was a waste of a lottery pick. I linked the post where you stinking said it! 

What's your angle here? 

That "waste of a lottery pick" doesn't equal "bust"? 

That you didn't say it? 

Do I need to post the link again?

You wouldn't admit you were wrong if your life depended on it, would you?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Dude. You said he was a waste of a lottery pick. I linked the post where you stinking said it!
> 
> What's your angle here?
> 
> ...


that link took me to the 2nd page of the thread, not any post of mine.

looking through the thread, i did say that i wouldn't waste a lottery pick on him. of course then hb said there was no way you could justify taking 10-14 players above him. all you had to do was look two posts down from my original post where i list 8 guys that i would take over him and then agree with hb's point that yes, lopez should be considered after that point.

and i've already said numerous times that lopez was a better player than i expected him to be. is that not admitting that i was wrong?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You are also wrong on Mcgee and Jordan. You cant write off rookie bigs after one season especially when they are rotation players.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I'll just sorta go off the top of my head at how each player strikes me. Not really an in depth sort of thing. So much about a bust depends on where they get picked. If the guys I listed as "busts" get picked in the low first round they really aren't busts.
> 
> *Future Stud* :dpepper:
> 
> ...



So I should have put Rose and Gordon up one level and Russell Westbrook and OJ Mayo up one level. Kevin Love was my major mistake...dude has been really solid


----------

